# Chainsaw question



## Az Turnings (May 5, 2017)

so I'm selling my small Stihl chainsaw for a bigger one. But I don't know what to get? It will be used to rip logs (mesquite,eucalyptus,olive) for bowl blanks or possibly slabs. I'm tired of being underpowered. What do you guys suggest? Thanks.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 5, 2017)

@woodtickgreg is your man for this question

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 5, 2017)

I've got a bigger Husqvarna XP series saw, (I think a 372 or 390) Having a senior moment trying to recall model number, running a 26 inch bar on it, always starts, goes through dry oak like butter.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 5, 2017)

My personal milling saw powerhead has been upgraded to a husqvarna 395, a 95cc powerhead. This is a little smaller than my old powerhead but it is much higher rpm. The simple answer to your question is to buy the biggest powerhead that you can afford. I would have purchased a 3120 husky but it was a bit out of my reach at the time. Milling requires a lot of power and is very hard on a chainsaw powerhead, you will be doing long cuts under a full load. We have had some very lenghty discussions here in the logging and processing forums. Go back through the threads, there's tons of good information there. We discussed different types of chains as well. 
But get the biggest saw that you can afford for milling!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Az Turnings (May 7, 2017)

Was thinking of this one. Not sure if it has enough power?? All help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 7, 2017)

A pretty small motor for milling at only 60cc, I have a husky 365 that is a strong runner but I wouldn't consider milling with it. Some farm supply stores still carry the husky 372, that would be a minimum saw cc size for milling in my opinion. Good used 372's can be found to save some money. You could mill with the saw above with a short milling attachment, but you would probably kill the saw pretty quick. Why? Because of the heat that is generated from milling with the saw under a constant load at wfo throttle. Why am I concerned about heat? Because it can warp the saws cases and cause an air leak which would cause a lean condition and wipe out the engine. And then there's the whole plastic crankcase saw verses metal crankcase saw debate. No plastic crankcase saws for me. Most of the saw manufacturers don't tell you which of their saws use metal crankcases or plastic. A good reputable saw shop can tell you. All manufacturers make commercial duty and consumer saws, for milling you want a commercial saw. The saw above is a good saw, and would make an excellent firewood saw, but not so much for milling.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 7, 2017)

Yep, I would say a husky 372 or a stihl 440/460 (or 044/046) would be your smallest saws you could mill with... at least with any hope of doing so for very long. The issue with smaller saws is not only that it'll take for frikkin ever, but they just aren't going to hold up to the abuse. I have a ported 394xp and it is an absolute beast. But, I sure do wish I had a 3120xp lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vern Tator (May 11, 2017)

I bought a used Stihl 066 several years ago. I have a 32" and a 24" bar and use it for cutting turning blanks. I love having the powerful saw! For the first month I didn't run it at full power, until I got used to it. It cuts circles around ever other saw I have seen.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 11, 2017)

O66 is a great saw.


----------

